# Phonon settings show only default oss device



## shurik (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi, community

The only way to change sound output is to adjust hw.snd.default_unit tunable. This situation occurs when using both phonon-vlc or phonon-gstreamer. KMix, ossinfo and pacmd shows all audio cards correctly. Any suggestions?


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 30, 2016)

shurik said:


> Any suggestions?


VLC uses the device in the environment variable OSS_AUDIODEV if available. Maybe this works with multimedia/phonon-vlc too?


----------



## shurik (Sep 30, 2016)

I have not this variable defined. But move to phonon-gstreamer does not solve an issue too.


----------



## shurik (Oct 19, 2016)

Ok. So, is there any way to play audio in audio/amarok-kde4 via another output?


----------



## Junkie (Oct 21, 2016)

Try to rebuild 

 /usr/ports/x11/kde4-runtime/
 with PulseAudio support

and

 /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/
 after that


----------



## shurik (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm using packages and PulseAudio support disabled by default in x11/kde4-runtime. I rebuild it from ports, but but nothing happened...


----------



## shurik (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm using packages and PulseAudio support disabled by default in x11/kde4-runtime. I rebuild it from ports, but but nothing happened...


----------



## Junkie (Oct 25, 2016)

shurik said:


> I'm using packages and PulseAudio support disabled by default in x11/kde4-runtime. I rebuild it from ports, but but nothing happened...



You should rebuild not only x11/kde4-runtime but  the x11/kdelibs4, the multimedia/phonon and multimedia/vlc-qt4 with PulseAudio support too


----------

